
Ask HN: Does your company offer medical insurance for your spouse? - throwaway_techn
In the US? If so, do they require an additional payment or is it included?
======
cimmanom
Yes. We have a choice of 4 plans and pay part of the premium for personal
coverage. Family coverage is available under any of the plans but costs
significantly more, and the company’s contribution to the premium is fixed. So
the employee’s premium cost increases.

------
OafTobark
In most cases I’ve personally seen, it’s offered but it requires additional
payment. The employer pays a fixed cost towards your benefits and any plan you
select that goes over, including for additional dependents, require extra pay.

------
scarface74
I’ve never worked at a company that didn’t offer family coverage, whether they
pay for it or not varies it.

But, people get too emotional about insurance costs. It’s just a number that
you have to take into account when calculating total comp.

------
mnpoonia
A lot of companies do i believe. Salesforce and Microsoft are two which i know
of. Its included in offer.

